# Fake Tan for NC40+



## novellastar (Apr 20, 2013)

So I am an NC40 in Mac, i really want to add some warmness to my overall skin tone as i think ti looks dull. I know it might be weird but i was thinking of buying some fake tan , does anyone have any recommendations? or does anyone do this and have any before and after pics?

  	I just want my skin to look brighter and less dull, not orange but just warmer?


----------



## alle685 (Jul 1, 2013)

If you want to add some radiance to your complexion, try adding some MAC Lustre drops in Sun Rush to your liquid foundation. I always get a lot of compliments when I do that cause it causes your skin to glow... (for reference I am an NC45).


----------

